# Advice regarding my X-Rite i1Display Pro results



## lastcoyote (Sep 8, 2015)

Could anyone who's knowledgeable on display calibration give me some help?
I'm new to colour profiling and have just got an X-rite i1Display Pro to calibrate my Laptop screen which I use to post process my photos in Lightroom. I know...I really should invest in a proper display for this. Not going to happen at the moment though plus my photography isn't my business but hobby. 

The problem I've encountered after calibrating my WLED laptop screen using x-rite's i1Profile software is that there seems to be a tint to the screen. If I tilt the screen backwards out of optimal viewing angle the screen colour turns green, but if I tilt the screen more forward out of normal viewing angle the screen turns magenta. Is this normal?
I've tried calibrating using different White Point settings. I first found out the Native White Point which was quite high at around 7200k. I've set it at D65 and 6500k and then experience the green/magenta problem explained above. The only way I can calibrate without this issue is choosing Native as the White Point setting. Then the screen just gets darker or lighter when tilting it rather than adding a tint colour. 

I've made sure the unit is nice and flush against the screen when calibrating. So feel sure I'm using it properly. I've also made sure no stray light is getting in by calibrating in the dark.

Is it possible my i1Display Pro is faulty? Any advice most appreciated.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi lastcoyote. 
My experience is that every large (as in laptop and above) LCD screen I have looked at changes colour or brightness (also important for editing images) to some extent, some are much worse than others. 
It is possible that the top of the range monitors will not do this but I've not looked at them. 
Calibrate it and work as close to the middle of the viewing angle range as possible to minimise the risk of incorrect colours on your edits. 
I'm no monitor, calibration or editing expert, these are just my observations. Anyone care to educate us further! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lastcoyote (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Graham.
I've been reading some pretty techy articles about this whilst waiting for replies. Seems like one needs to be a scientist on gamma and light to properly understand it all 

I'm thinking my laptop displays limitations are being revealed, ie it doesn't respond well to being pushed outside of its native white point / colour temperature.

Still need more advice though if anyone can be of service?


----------



## drjlo (Sep 8, 2015)

WLED is just white LED, which is the same thing. There are some laptops with decent screens, even IPS screens, but the vast majority will have large changes depending on viewing angle.

You might want to search for your exact laptop here and see if it had its screen evaluated and what the comments are. Most laptop screens just don't do well, however. 

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Reviews.55.0.html


----------



## lastcoyote (Sep 8, 2015)

drjlo said:


> WLED is just white LED, which is the same thing. There are some laptops with decent screens, even IPS screens, but the vast majority will have large changes depending on viewing angle.
> 
> You might want to search for your exact laptop here and see if it had its screen evaluated and what the comments are. Most laptop screens just don't do well, however.
> 
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Reviews.55.0.html



Thanks. Yeah I know about the type of screen it is, that I get. I also expect the change of brightness when viewing the screen at a less than perfect angle. That's a given. What I was unaware of was the colour tinting occurring after moving the White Point from its native position. Sounds like this wouldn't happen with high end displays though.

Anyone else confirm what I am seeing as being 'normal'?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 9, 2015)

I've looked at dozens of laptops, and have not found a screen good enough for me. Some are definitely better than others. A IPS panel is likely to be best, but I have not found one in a local store. 

I think that some here can tell you what works for them. The Microsoft Surface Pro 3 fell into the top tier of those I liked.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 9, 2015)

drjlo said:


> WLED is just white LED, which is the same thing. There are some laptops with decent screens, even IPS screens, but the vast majority will have large changes depending on viewing angle.
> 
> You might want to search for your exact laptop here and see if it had its screen evaluated and what the comments are. Most laptop screens just don't do well, however.
> 
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Reviews.55.0.html



Small note: this list can only cover the standard products. Lenovo and many other vendors offers to customize the laptop with screen, processor, etc, and this cannot possibly be covered. For example, my Lenovo x230 is called "CTO" for "Custom To Order" (not "Chief Technical Officer" )


----------



## lastcoyote (Sep 9, 2015)

Seems from reading lots of articles that it's best not to mess with the white point on general laptop displays. So I've re calibrated with some other new knowledge on best settings and left white point as native. Really happy with results now. Think as good as it can get for 'accurate' colours on my laptop. Switching from back and forth from before and after calibration is a revelation. Can't believe how blue everything used to be. 
Be nice to get a proper display at some point though, like an Eizo. Expensive though..of course.


----------

